# Trapster. Find Police Traps



## craig87 (Jun 2, 2008)

Found this new app that runs on cell phones. http://www.trapster.com/
and web.

It uses your phones GPS and it alerts you as come accross speed traps and stuff. pretty nifty.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

So... You think it wise to post tips and tricks to circumvent police traffic enforcement on a pro-police website?

The kind of enforcement that might prevent someones kid on their bike or an innocent motorist from being killed by a speeding shithead?


----------



## craig87 (Jun 2, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> So... You think it wise to post tips and tricks to circumvent police traffic enforcement on a pro-police website?
> 
> The kind of enforcement that might prevent someones kid on their bike or an innocent motorist from being killed by a speeding shithead?


No ones being wise. It just related to law enforcement. I saw it on the news a couple days ago. Not everyone is trying to circumvent the police or find holes in the law.

Just to let you now I don't even have a radar detector in my car...

I saw on CNN or something and thought it would interest you guys because it is related.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

integra144 said:


> No ones being wise. It just related to law enforcement. I saw it on the news a couple days ago. Not everyone is trying to circumvent the police or find holes in the law.
> 
> Just to let you now I don't even have a radar detector in my car...
> 
> I saw on CNN or something and thought it would interest you guys because it is related.


 It might be that great first impression you made with your first post.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

haha that is interesting. How long before someone asks "trapster" to pay their citation because they got caught?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I found a much better way to avoiding getting a ticket...drive the #$#@ING speed limit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

7costanza said:


> I found a much better way to avoiding getting a ticket...drive the #$#@ING speed limit.


The best way to avoid a ticket is to make sure you aren't driving an SUV. I love gigging me some EssUVEEEEEEHHHHH!!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Are you serious and why...


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

7costanza said:


> Are you serious and why...


Straight over your head. 

He tragets SUV's because the OP is a butt plug.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

I only target silver Lexus RX 330s with snot nosed 18 year old drivers:-\"


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

This has gotta be someone using one of their fake names to stir sh*t up.....it's been quiet lately....I mean it is parade season......


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

Most people don't have any clue. What if we (Police) are set up for say a Bank Robbery waiting for the car to come by and you tip off our location and the Bank Robbers come by and shoot the officers set up waiting for the Robbers.


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Idea: we could create a site called "Whackster!"

and put known whacker locations here.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Are you serious and why...


Looks like you've been hanging down the Reactor again.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

integra144 said:


> No ones being wise. It just related to law enforcement. I saw it on the news a couple days ago. Not everyone is trying to circumvent the police or find holes in the law.
> 
> Just to let you now I don't even have a radar detector in my car...
> 
> I saw on CNN or something and thought it would interest you guys because it is related.


Given your user name, I'm gonna guess that you drive some lame fast and furious acura integra with the ground effects kit, neon lights, clear tail lights, and fire extinguisher mounted in the front seat right...and dont forget the super duper exhaust that makes it sound like a moped?? That would explain your looking for police "traps," no??


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

No, he doesn't. Mommy and Daddy took it away.

Read his other posts, about police targetting SUVs and whatnot.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm so tired of these police traps! The other day I was walking in the hallway at a local shopping mall, all of a sudden I fall flat on my face! Then I hear snickering of 2 middle aged men who are holding a trip wire. They were cops! Stupid Police Traps. 

On the way home on my motorcycle, I passed through what I thought was a puddle! Nope you guessed it another trap! Silly police officers had those portable holes (like you see in cartoons). When is this going to end!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey Integra, we're all looking at you


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

*New device helps motorist find "police radar traps".*










*This new device called a M I R R O R (Making Images Really Really Obvious Rearward) purports to alert speeding motorists when they are approaching a police speed trap. Unfortunately, the manufacturers admit, technology hasn't evolved sufficiently to overcome the slight delay in the processing of data.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

USMCTrooper said:


> *New device helps motorist find "police radar traps".*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------

